
Django 1.11 Alpha - jsmeaton
https://www.djangoproject.com/weblog/2017/jan/17/django-111-alpha-1/
======
jsmeaton
Release Notes:
[https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/releases/1.11/](https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/releases/1.11/)

Major Features:

    
    
      - Long Term Support  
      - Last release to support Python 2  
      - Class based indexes  
      - Subquery expressions
      - Template based widget rendering  
      - Server side cursors for postgres

